# mohawk



## mohawk (Sep 13, 2009)

i caught wild pigeons about 3 weeks ago if i let them out will they leave.an go back to where they came from thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why did you catch them?

PLEASE bring them back where you caught them and RELEASE them.

They may be parents that are feeding babies.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

what was that, lol
anyways, are they adult birds or babies???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the post is from the 13 of sept...it is not recent.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh lol, birds stole my observation abilities also this year


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> oh lol, birds stole my observation abilities also this year


me too!....Im witha sista!...lol..


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW!, I mean what is that? How bizarre. How did that get on here? I thought my keyboard played tricks on me, but never quite like that!(LOL) My not so favorite son-in-law is addicted to this game, and I thought OH! NO YOU DON"T. Not on my turf! Hehehe. 
Anyway, wonder what happened to mohawk...maybe he'll come back. I'd like to know how and why he CAUGHT three pigeons.


----------

